# Ceviche Recipe



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

I got this basic recipe in the 80's from an old fishing buddy, Ralph Dominguez. Here goes:

1.fresh fish fillets-4 to 6 snapper or speckled trout fillets although my youngest son likes gulf trout. Fillets are skinless, cut out rib bones and check for any bones cut and left. Remove any found. Thinly slice fillets across their length, cutting on a slight angle.
2.diced yellow onion-about 1 cup
3.green onion tops-about 1/8 cup in 1/8" slices
4.bell pepper-green, red or yellow, about 1/4 cup
5.celery with leaves-1/4 cup, remove strings, sliced very thin
6.ripe tomato-1 or 2 diced
7.cilantro-about 1/2 cup of tops/leaves sliced 1/2" wide
8.jalapeno-finely dice 1 pepper or less
9.juice of 6-10 lemons
10.juice of 1-2 limes
11.salt and pepper
12.Worcestershire sauce-dash
13.Tabasco sauce-about 1 TBS

Mix all ingredients together and and let marinate ("cook") in the refrigerator for 1-2 days (they say the lemon and lime juice "cooks" the fish as it will turn from pink to white after marinating for 1-2 days). Adjust ingredients to taste. Drain off all liquid before serving with cracker and cold beer.

As a variation you can adjust your Ceviche to "Like Good Company" by adding:
1.crab, shrimp and/or crawfish-boiled, peeled and cleaned/deveined.
2.1/4-1/2 cup tomato sauce
3.1/8-1/4 cup of catsup (adds sweetness; add more or less to suit your taste)
4.cocktail sauce-1/4-1/2 cup
5.1-2 ripe avacados-sliced
6. more Tabasco sauce

Drain off all lemon juice from the marinated/cooked Ceviche. Add all above ingredients. Serve with crackers and cold beer.

I keep recipes in my head and don't measure ingredients so adjust to your taste and enjoy!


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe,

I will try it as soon as I get some fresh fish

I have made this several times but am always looking for a new one

Mrsailfish


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*shrimp/scallops*

I'm pretty sure that the small shrimp/scallops are not cooked prior to adding. You just put them in with the fish and the citrus juice "cooks" them, too. Just adding that tidbit of info. I've never tried making it myself, but Boondoggles here in Clear Lake has the best Ceviche I've ever eaten. Theirs has shrimp, scallops and fish with avacado on top served with tortilla chips.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting...I am going to give it a try!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

A few tips we've learned over the years. Use whatever fish you want but a fish that has firm meat tends to work better. It only takes 20-30 minutes of 'marinating' until its ready, although we usually let it soak for an hour in the fridge while were prepping other stuff. You should cook the shrimp and shell fish first (drop in boiling water for a minute or so). Mix everything together then squeeze the limes. If its real juicy after it has soaked, drain the juice before serving or storing.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

There's another one for my personal cook book! BTW if you are ever just crusin' around on the Kemah boardwalk on a hot afternoon and want to try some excellent ceviche I strongly urge you to hit the Cadillac Bar. They do it up right. Very refreshing!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

here's an all purpose ceviche recipe page

http://www.angelfire.com/tx/CZAngelsSpace/CevicheRecipes.html


----------

